# Louisiana Limits the End of the World



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

If you haven't heard the end of the world is coming on June 24th 2018.

http://www.unilad.co.uk/news/the-bible-says-the-world-will-end-on-june-24th-2018/

If you would like to book a fishing trip before the end of the world, I still have a few open dates. I'm sorry but I cannot guarantee any dates after June 24th.

Let's go fishing!!


----------

